

8 Reasons I love Ruby - ignu
http://iggy.nu/8-reasons-i-love-ruby

======
j5eb6ach
A priceless quote: "Never in the history of man has a software developer said
"I'm stuck doing Ruby for my day job but I'm really hoping to find a job in
.NET or Java.""

------
smltalk
Use the right tool for what you're doing. Ruby (or PHP) is great for rapid
prototyping. But you won't want to use it if you need distributed processing.
Also I feel more productive when I learning when I'm doing. Sure gems gets you
more features, but how much have you really learned vs building it yourself?

